# Found "Ergos" for sale online for only $23



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

First, I want to say that I found these completely by accident while shopping for a baby carrier. I am in no way affiliated with this company and I get nothing at all for posting this.

I just found some baby carriers on Ebay that look to be precise, exact replicas of Ergo baby carriers, but they do not have the logo on the pouch. I have an Ergo and even the stitching patterns in the photo seem to be identical. I feel very strongly that these might be "oops" carriers with minor flaws or maybe the same company that produces the Ergos selling them cheaper without the logo. Not sure.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Baby-Carrier-Infant-Comfort-Backpack-Sling-Wrap-Cotton-/230644063262?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b3751c1e

There is always the possibility that they are not as good quality, but seeing as Ergos themselves are made in China, I doubt it. I really think these came from the same factory.

I support Ergo, but I know there are tons of mamas out there who just can't afford one. If not, this might be a good alternative. The website claims they are organic, but I don't see how you can prove it when they are coming from another country. Still - only $23 with free shipping with the buy-it-now option! Surely this can be helpful to some mamas here.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Yikes... that scares me, sorry... I'm worried they are not good quality, which would be fine for, say, a t-shirt, but NOT OK for something that will carry a baby, especially not when there are so many straps and buckles that could fail if not sewn correctly, and complete lack of safety testing!!! And these only go up to 2 years old, Ergo is good for at least twice that age. I am hard-core frugal but I would just not be willing to buy a SSC with no brand on it, if they are not willing to stand behind their product then it's not safe enough for my child. I did a lot of research on this when I was looking into the Ergo (which I got as a Christmas gift!! yay!) because I'm always looking to save a few bucks. Apparently the buckles can fall off on first use, things like that. There are safer ways to get a cheap Ergo... Craigslist, consignment, babysteals ($68 today but they're already sold out!), etc....


----------



## Sinnamon (Jun 2, 2008)

We've had these Ergo's going on a Netherlands auction site too, those are fake and not trustworthy wfor carying your child! The seems aren't sewn well enough I've heard, and I question the fabric and the buckles as well.. I wouldn't take a chance with carrying my children if I were you...


----------



## EcoTykesMama (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't buy from them because they are trying to rip off a well known name for profit, likely have no insurance which doesn't protect you if your child falls and likely no customer guarantees or support.

If you find Ergos to be too expensive, there are lots of other buckle carriers that are more affordable.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, everybody! I'm not planning on buying one, myself. I already have an Ergo.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

There are a number of knock off Ergos available on Ebay, they are HARD to spot. If you find one at this price know it is a knock off and would not meet the quality safety standards of Ergo.

If at anytime you need assurance of real or not please call or email Ergo.

http://www.ergobabycarrier.com/press/2009/05/important-notice-over-the-past.html

*Important Notice*

*Important notice: * Over the past few months, we have noticed a number of unauthorized Internet sellers of ERGObaby products. In some cases, these products are counterfeit, which may pose a safety hazard due to inferior materials and/or workmanship. Of course, no warranty protection is offered with respect to counterfeit products.

We urge you to purchase your ERGObaby Carrier and accessory products only through authorized distributors. Products purchased through our authorized Internet or retail store distribution channels provides you with outstanding customer service, a thirty-day trial period (for undamaged product returns) and warranty service and protections which may not be available when purchasing through unauthorized distributors. For a current list of our authorized dealers, please click here. If you are in doubt, or have any concerns about any supplier, please contact us here.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the links and info!

I have to wonder, though, why only an official Ergo is okay, but any number of handmade slings, mei tais and other carriers sold online are considered safe. What protection do you have buying from someone who makes baby carriers by hand? Are Ergos the only baby carriers that are considered safe because only Ergo has an insurance policy on their carriers?


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

It depends what kind of carrier you are looking at. In general, I think wraps are probably one of the safest of homemade options, because there are no weight-bearing seams (same with ring slings, assuming the rings are sturdy metal or something). Other simple slings are pretty easy to inspect, but the more parts and seams there are, the more opportunities there are for failure. So an imitation Ergo would have LOTS of weight-bearing seams, buckles, and straps that may or may not be well-sewn and sturfy. That doesn't mean only the Ergo brand is safe, but while shopping for a SSC, one of the most critical bits of information I looked at was safety testing & track records of various carriers. I probably would not buy a handmade SSC, unless maybe the crafter was extremely experienced and I'd seen evidence of high skill level with sewing etc. and quality materials. I don't care about high-quality clothes, toys, etc. (I mean, it's nice, but not essential!) but when it comes to carriers, there are just too many risks to using a low-quality one.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> Thanks for the links and info!
> 
> I have to wonder, though, why only an official Ergo is okay, but any number of handmade slings, mei tais and other carriers sold online are considered safe. What protection do you have buying from someone who makes baby carriers by hand? Are Ergos the only baby carriers that are considered safe because only Ergo has an insurance policy on their carriers?


It's not just the 'official Ergo' that is considered safe but any carrier from a trustworthy source. A company with a name and insurance that has some type of reputation and liability. There are tons of companies like Beco and BabyHawk that make reliable products. I would get a wrap or a sling from a WAHM but not a SSC or a MeiTai because of all the seams and stitching where something could go wrong. However the only carriers I have that I use are Didymos and an Ergo. I am piss poor but when it comes to the safety and comfort of a baby carrier where my lo will spend a good deal of his or her time I will make sacrifices to afford something safe.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amberskyfire*
> 
> Thanks for the links and info!
> 
> I have to wonder, though, why only an official Ergo is okay, but any number of handmade slings, mei tais and other carriers sold online are considered safe. What protection do you have buying from someone who makes baby carriers by hand? Are Ergos the only baby carriers that are considered safe because only Ergo has an insurance policy on their carriers?


I do not endorse purchasing carriers from Etsy, Ebay or other crafter enterprises that can not offer you assurances of industry standards, proper materials testing, components free of chemicals known to cause health issues (phalates, lead etc).

Here is a link I would suggest reading over to learn about the proper construction of a ring sling, she also has a number of other carriers you can learn about the construction of so you will know what to ask should you want to buy from Esty, Ebay etc.

http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/fabric.html


----------



## synepona (Jan 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> It depends what kind of carrier you are looking at. In general, I think wraps are probably one of the safest of homemade options, because there are *no weight-bearing seams (same with ring slings*, assuming the rings are sturdy metal or something).


The seam that secures the fabric to hold the rings on would be a weight bearing seam  The only carrier w/o any weight bearing seams is a single piece of fabric -- a wrap either woven or stretch/knit.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynEpona*
> 
> The seam that secures the fabric to hold the rings on would be a weight bearing seam  The only carrier w/o any weight bearing seams is a single piece of fabric -- a wrap either woven or stretch/knit.


I was thinking of a ring sling without seams... you thread the rings through the fabric and fold it in half, so it is just a single piece of fabric... not sure what it's called but it looks like this:


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

Maybe I'm not as much of a baby wearing expert as I thought i was but I thought that that is a ring sling. I've used large hardware rings like for hanging porch swings and what not and threaded a woven wrap through it to try out a ring sling. However the wrap is too wide and long. So I just assumed a 'ring-sling' for sale was a cut and hemmed wrap that is threaded through rings!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> I was thinking of a ring sling without seams... you thread the rings through the fabric and fold it in half, so it is just a single piece of fabric... not sure what it's called but it looks like this:


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> I was thinking of a ring sling without seams... you thread the rings through the fabric and fold it in half, so it is just a single piece of fabric... not sure what it's called but it looks like this:


This is a pic of a ring sling. There is a seam where the rings are sewn to the fabric (the seam is located on the back of the model's shoulder, and there are usually several lines of stitching). You are probably thinking of a no-sew ringsling, which are far less common.

There are plenty of perfectly safe babycarriers out there, but the few bad ones have made shopping for safe ones more difficult. There are some very good etsy carriers, and some questionable ones. TheBabyWearer has lots of reviews on some of the less common, but really nice carriers.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, no-sew ring sling, that's what I was thinking of!!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Here are some good instructions for no sew ring slings in case anyone wants to try it.
http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/no_sew.html


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

For rings made for ring slings I recommend http://slingrings.com/index.php

They are made just for this purpose.


----------

